# Winstrol Question



## Z2G (Feb 1, 2007)

I currently brewed Winstrol...I was wondering if it separates is that good or bad???


Thanks,
-Z2G


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 2, 2007)

Did you make it an injectable or oral?


----------



## Z2G (Feb 2, 2007)

injectable...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 4, 2007)

If it seperates, it fell out of solution. Try heating it up and see if it will stay into a solution.


----------

